# Equivalent de "coda" su iPad ?



## bertrand b. (28 Mai 2010)

Salut à tous

Je viens de me payer un petit issh ... parfait ! Je cherche maintenant un équivalent de Coda (panic) pour iPad et celui ci sera l'arme absolu anti stress pour mes vacances pour ne pas partir sans moyen d'intervenir sur mes sites web et serveurs.
Bien sur, je pourrais tout faire par ssh, mais c'est pas super convivial ;-)

Merci pour votre expérience !


Bertrand


----------



## azz2910 (6 Juin 2010)

Il y a html edit si tu veux saisir du texte, mais c'est quand même moins complet que coda. 
Tu as aussi mark up edit qui apparemment permet d'utiliser ftp de partout.


----------



## bertrand b. (6 Juin 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse. Entre temps, j'ai "investi" dans FTP on the go, après avoir pas mal hésité avec gusto. C'est pas mal, manque effectivement la numérotation des lignes dans l'éditeur et qqs petites choses, mais ce genre de soft sur iPad c'est déjà TRES impressionnant ! 

Sinon j'ai pris aussi issh : là encore wahouuu !

L'iPad est tout jeune, mais déjà quelle logithèque !

B.


----------



## ederntal (6 Juin 2010)

bertrand b. a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse. Entre temps, j'ai "investi" dans FTP on the go, après avoir pas mal hésité avec gusto. C'est pas mal, manque effectivement la numérotation des lignes dans l'éditeur et qqs petites choses, mais ce genre de soft sur iPad c'est déjà TRES impressionnant !
> 
> Sinon j'ai pris aussi issh : là encore wahouuu !
> 
> ...



J'hésite aussi entre Gusto et FTP-the-go...
Je me déciderai le jour ou j'ai vraiment besoin de m'en servir.

Si jamais Panic nous fait une belle surprise en annoncant Coda pour iPad, je serai AUX ANGES !


----------



## jeremieragmey (17 Octobre 2011)

moi j'utilise textastic et je le trouve simplement génial (mieu que ftp on the go...


----------

